# Republicans want to change laws on Electoral College votes, after presidential losses



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Republicans want to change laws on Electoral College votes, after presidential losses*

Published January 19, 2013
Associated Press










FILE: Nov. 6, 2012: Voters in Dixville Notch, New Hampshire wait to cast the first election day ballots of the U.S. presidential election. (REUTERS)
From Wisconsin to Pennsylvania, Republicans who control legislatures in states that supported President Barack Obama are considering changing laws that give the winner of a state's popular vote all of its Electoral College votes, too. They instead want Electoral College votes to be divided proportionally, a move that could transform the way the country elects its president.
Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus endorsed the idea this week, and other Republican leaders also support it -- suggesting that the effort may be gaining momentum.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/01/19/republicans-want-to-change-laws-on-electoral-college-votes-after-presidential/?test=latestnews#ixzz2IRqGd1nY


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Change it to "by county."

We would have won.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that's funny. the democrats were just recently calling for a "popular vote" instead of the electoral college..................


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Something has to be done since Comrade "O" no longer even bothers to fly Old Glory on the background like every other POTUS. His disdain for everything American is disgusting. Shame on all that casted their votes in support of "O" re-election. How can you call your self an American. There is nothing American about the current administration.


----------

